# Do you hunt?



## jennecarter (Sep 15, 2014)

I actually dont but live in an area where many do.


----------



## djones (Sep 15, 2014)

Everyone on this site hunts, we hunt for WOOD. Some of us hunt other things as well and sometimes at the same time. We're always hunting for wood.


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes, like my father, Grandfathers, Great Grandfathers etc. it is a passion, a tradition and a great way to enjoy nature while obtaining the best protein available.


----------



## olyman (Sep 16, 2014)

stillhunter,,I agree. but stay away from political, as there are quite a few leftist animal kissers in there...they love demonrats also...and those rats aren't edible.........but the koolaid they drink supposedly is.....


----------



## djones (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't you remember Jonestown ??. Never drink the koolaid. You can hunt Demonrats all day long as far as I'm concerned, hang them on your walls or in the trees. Here in upper NY we're only allowed 1 Demonrat per season but there's Bow season, Muzzleloader season, rifle season, crossbow season, early bow season and late bow season. Even if I fill all my tags they never seem to diminish, the numbers keep jumping back up. I can't figure it out. We'll need a longer Doe season for sure.


----------



## greendohn (Sep 16, 2014)

I grew hunting rabbits and squirrels, took up deer hunting, some, back in the late 80's early 90's. I've never taken it very serious, but have always met with success for the most part.
I love the out of doors, just enjoy being out there.


----------



## olyman (Sep 16, 2014)

djones said:


> Don't you remember Jonestown ??. Never drink the koolaid. You can hunt Demonrats all day long as far as I'm concerned, hang them on your walls or in the trees. Here in upper NY we're only allowed 1 Demonrat per season but there's Bow season, Muzzleloader season, rifle season, crossbow season, early bow season and late bow season. Even if I fill all my tags they never seem to diminish, the numbers keep jumping back up. I can't figure it out. We'll need a longer Doe season for sure.


  glad I wasn't drinking a pop!!!


----------



## stillhunter (Oct 16, 2014)

I hunt Deer,Turkey,Doves,Rabbit,Ducks,Squirrels,Coyotes, used to hunt Quail until their numbers plummeted for reasons not tied to hunting them. Going again tomorrow w the muzzleloader.


----------



## Saddle Mander (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes I hunt.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 29, 2014)

I hunt too!


----------



## stillhunter (Oct 29, 2014)

Did you jump shoot them???? It's been way too long since I jumpshot Woodies and I need to do that again soon


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 30, 2014)

stillhunter said:


> Did you jump shoot them???? It's been way too long since I jumpshot Woodies and I need to do that again soon


We have a heavily wooded pond that they like to congregate on, so I get there early in the morning and wait for em.


----------



## Saddle Mander (Oct 30, 2014)

Last Sunday was successful, and now there's venison in the freezer!


----------



## mr.bear (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes I hunt 
Deer,elk,squirrels,rabbit,turkey and some duck 


Sent from my iPone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 30, 2014)

Saddle Mander said:


> Last Sunday was successful, and now there's venison in the freezer!


Excellent!!!!


----------



## olyman (Oct 31, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Excellent!!!!


used to be hardcore hunter. but haven't hunted now for over 25 years,,nor gone fishing either!!! life got to damn busy......


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 31, 2014)

i can, but i don't,,, must be a year since i last popped a bunny for dog food i enjoy the hunt but as late not so much the kill if that makes sense & i have no quarrel with them that do,,,,i was wandering the paddock gun in hand 6 months ago rabbits all over but i just took aim and not fired a shot


----------



## Ron660 (Oct 31, 2014)

Got this one last Saturday...opening day. I have backstrap and smoked sausage now and plently of firewood in the shed. I'm ready for winter.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 31, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> View attachment 376784
> Got this one last Saturday...opening day. I have backstrap and smoked sausage now and plently of firewood in the shed. I'm ready for winter.


I do love that venison backstrap.
Nice Marlin.....30-30 or something bigger?


----------



## Ron660 (Nov 1, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> I do love that venison backstrap.
> Nice Marlin.....30-30 or something bigger?


 450 Marlin.....350gr.


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 1, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> 450 Marlin.....350gr.


That does the deed nicely, I'm sure.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 2, 2014)

Yup. Had a nice opening day last weekend, wood ducks on the wing, gotta love it! One of them(the younger drake) came right into the decoys, feet down. The other bird came over treetops in a pair, tough shot. Only shots of the day, made them count! Not many local wood ducks this year, not many last year either. Hate the late openers. Had to resort to jumping a couple up in an adjacent finger slough yesterday. I did stalk and jump an old local, wary greenhead but he sprung at 50+ yards and with an improved cyl. in the old Beretta he lived to see another flight.


----------



## Ron660 (Nov 2, 2014)

Full Chisel said:


> Yup. Had a nice opening day last weekend, wood ducks on the wing, gotta love it! One of them(the younger drake) came right into the decoys, feet down. The other bird came over treetops in a pair, tough shot. Only shots of the day, made them count! Not many local wood ducks this year, not many last year either. Hate the late openers. Had to resort to jumping a couple up in an adjacent finger slough yesterday. I did stalk and jump an old local, wary greenhead but he sprung at 50+ yards and with an improved cyl. in the old Beretta he lived to see another flight.
> 
> View attachment 377097
> View attachment 377098


 Wood ducks, males, are some of the most beautiful birds and taste great. I love to cube the breast meat and wrap with bacon and put on the grill.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 2, 2014)

Agreed, just gorgeous...in the hand, on the wall and in the frying pan! I cube up the breast meat like you but fry it quickly in hot bacon grease. Season it with cracked BP and creole seasoning salt as it goes in. Amazing.

I shot this one a few seasons back, it was awfully late in the season for wood ducks, right around Thanksgiving. Had a lone pair swim into the dekes and jumped them up and shot the drake. Could not believe how gorgeous this bird was, and flawless. Taxidermist said the bird was easily 6+ yo and possibly closer to 8...very mature and prime drake. I think he paid the bird good respect with this mount, he did a great job.


----------



## Ron660 (Nov 2, 2014)

Full Chisel said:


> Agreed, just gorgeous...in the hand, on the wall and in the frying pan! I cube up the breast meat like you but fry it quickly in hot bacon grease. Season it with cracked BP and creole seasoning salt as it goes in. Amazing.
> 
> I shot this one a few seasons back, it was awfully late in the season for wood ducks, right around Thanksgiving. Had a lone pair swim into the dekes and jumped them up and shot the drake. Could not believe how gorgeous this bird was, and flawless. Taxidermist said the bird was easily 6+ yo and possibly closer to 8...very mature and prime drake. I think he paid the bird good respect with this mount, he did a great job.
> 
> View attachment 377106


Wow that is beautiful. I shot a Merganser one time flying with some woodies. They don't taste to good.....at least the one I had. His bill had ridges/similar to teeth....I guess that's for catching fish.


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 2, 2014)

Beautiful Wood ducks guys. Mergansers definitely are fish eaters and not good eaters for us! Try one sometime and you will know.....they are pretty ducks, though.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah, I see quite a few Hooded Mergansers in one of the spots I hunt. For some reason the hens seem to outnumber the drakes by a good margin. I've shot a couple when they buzzed the decoys thinking they were wood ducks. Even my cats won't eat them. The drakes are very pretty but I've never taken one. Had them swimming in the blocks before, they are fun to watch and make some strange noises too.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 5, 2014)

Gorgeous ducks! Olyman you have some big ole whitetails running around there in Iowa...do you have hunting land there?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 11, 2014)

I get out every now and again...


























SR


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 11, 2014)

dandy buck SR


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 11, 2014)

That side by side is a beauty, what model is it?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks guys,

It's a Krieghoff Semper drilling,






SR


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 11, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> It's a Krieghoff Semper drilling,
> 
> ...


So...what have we got here, a rimfire, centerfire and shotgun. Ready for about any critter you may come across, huh? I like it!!!


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 11, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> It's a Krieghoff Semper drilling,
> 
> ...



Daaaaang, that is a magnificent firearm!


----------



## stillhunter (Nov 12, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> It's a Krieghoff Semper drilling,
> 
> ...



...I see the 16, what are the rifle calibers? I assume a removable rimfire tube is inside the right shotgun barrel ?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 12, 2014)

stillhunter said:


> ...I see the 16, what are the rifle calibers? I assume a removable rimfire tube is inside the right shotgun barrel ?



The rifle bbl. is chambered for 8x57jrs, I hand load 200NP's for it at 2,550 fps and they are very accurate and deadly...

The rimfire bbls are Krieghoff insert bbls, that do slide in and lock into the right shot bbl... I have two of them, one in 22LR and the other in 22WMR, they always go back to being sighted in and also are accurate and very useful.

I've used them for small game camp meat on extended hunts, or when ever else a shot presents itself while I'm wondering around. lol






This is the most useful firearm I've ever owned and that's why it's my "go to" gun for hunting just about everything! 

Thanks for asking...

SR


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 12, 2014)

That's a supurb weapon!


----------



## olyman (Nov 13, 2014)

bowtechmadman said:


> Gorgeous ducks! Olyman you have some big ole whitetails running around there in Iowa...do you have hunting land there?


 tho late reply,,nope...the first divorce,, put a severe hurt on me...I have plenty of places I could hunt, tho........


----------



## Yaxyakalagalis (Dec 22, 2014)

I hunt a bit. Roosevelt Elk, deer when we can find them, but pretty scarce up around my way. See way more elk than deer.






Took these two cows with my dad two weeks ago, one is mine, the other is for our elders. (We get a hind quarter for each elk we bring in for our elders.)


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 22, 2014)

Hunting...... Population increase has put a damper on hunting. Access to hunting areas has become almost problematic in places. Public hunting areas are packed with hunters, and game rangers. Not only are people now required to buy a license to hunt, and a permit of possession, but they are required to take gun safety classes too. So, from my point of view, the younger generation, at large, finds hunting too expensive, too burdensome, and gruesome.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 22, 2014)

Sagetown said:


> Hunting...... Population increase has put a damper on hunting. Access to hunting areas has become almost problematic in places. Public hunting areas are packed with hunters, and game rangers. Not only are people now required to buy a license to hunt, and a permit of possession, but they are required to take gun safety classes too. So, from my point of view, the younger generation, at large, finds hunting too expensive, too burdensome, and gruesome.



Guess it all depends on where you choose to live...

Where I live, there's lots of public land to hunt and not all of it is packed with hunters and game rangers... We DO have to buy a license, but the license is the only thing you have to buy, the tag comes with it. Also, there are no gun safety classes here now and I'm NOT sure that's a good thing!

SO, I see hunting where "I" live, being a big deal for a long time to come, just like it is now...

SR


----------

